
Girls Who Code pokes fun at brogrammers to encourage women to get into coding - rickyc091
https://www.cnet.com/au/news/brogrammers-this-girls-who-code-video-is-for-you/
======
mr_blobs
"he brogrammer -- the collar-popping, protein shake-slurping, Nerf gun-
wielding dude cranking out code -- is the subject of a new video, out
Thursday, from education nonprofit Girls Who Code and CollegeHumor."

Isn't this the type of stereotyping and generalizing we are trying to stop?

~~~
dozzie
Only if it's about people of colour or women.

